# Amplificador TDA8567Q + PCB



## velasco (Oct 13, 2012)

Hola gente!!
Acá les traigo un pequeño proyecto que me anime a realizar...
Apenas comienzo en este mundo de la electrónica, ahora estoy más enfocado en proyectos de electrónica aplicada para audio...
Buscando en la web algún circuito integrado para amplificar audio, encontré este "buen" integrado que debido a sus características me pareció q era el adecuado para lo que estoy desarrollando.
ALGUNAS CARACTERÍSTICAS QUE ME INTERESABAN DE ESTE AMPLIFICADOR:
TENER ALIMENTACIÓN SIMPLE!! A 12v (la más importante para mi sin duda)
y acá algunas otras
-pocos componentes externos para su armado
-buena potencia (4x25W, para una carga de 4 Ohm)
......  etc.
Más detalles acá  http://www.nxp.com/documents/data_sheet/TDA8567Q.pdf

Bueno en su data viene el diseño de la placa que es el recomendado por el fabricante... pero la verdad no fue de mi agrado jajaja así que decidí modificar la PCB y realicé mi propio diseño.
Y ACA ESTAN LOS RESULTADOS!!

PUEDEN CHEKR ACÁ 

http://www.taringa.net/posts/hazlo-tu-mismo/15747913/Construccion-de-PCB-para-amplificador-de-audio-TDA8567Q.html

EL POST ES DE MI AUTORIA 
ESPERO LES GUSTE SALU2


----------

